# You Guys Gotta See This!



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Greetings All!

Thought you guys might enjoy watching this.
This website is great, particularly this video-clip.
Enjoy and God Bless!

http://birdloversonly.blogspot.com/2007/09/may-i-have-this-dance.html


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

cute video. Good site too.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This guy has been around the internet for a few days now. He is so funny and cute.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Since this is about the 4th thread on this terrific bird, I decided to send an e-mail to these folks to let them know how much we are enjoying him. I'll let you know if I get a response.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Boy, are those folks fast!

I received a response: "thank you very much for writing to us. I bookmarked your site so I can return to it periodically. It's amazing how many great rescues and shelters are out there that we didn't know about. Keep up the incredible work you do, Irena".

I told them about our site and also told them about the rescue work Lewis and I do. 

Wasn't that nice?


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

That's really great, Maggie!

As they say, there's strength in numbers!

I apologize for repeating the thread...I didn't notice it was already posted!

In any case, it was good of you to inform them about your great website!

Keep up the good work, it surely saved my little Coco, for which I'll be forever
grateful! Coco sends his thanks too!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Loved it, Loved it, Loved it!!

I have tears rolling down my face with laughter    

Absolutely fantastic..definitely one to save to my favourites!!

Lindi


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

HAHA it was Posted on my birthday sept. 6th


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, I see on one of the parrot lists that Snowball is destined for Fox News and probably Jay Leno .. let's hope he keeps on dancin' for those venues if they happen.

Terry


----------



## removals (Oct 2, 2007)

good video


----------

